# What do you think of the new Lizardman book?



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my god looking through new lizardmen codex has made me think about getting back into fantasy has anyne else flicked through the chedder pages yet the special characters are pretty insane and now you can put slann and preists on ancient stegadons for insane bonus's


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's an Army Book :grr:. Codexes are for 40K Hobos 

Slann Can't go on Stegadons - only Mazdamundi can, and he's only really that good vs. Characters. If a Slann is in combat, you've done something wrong.

Slann are easily the toughest characters in Fantasy.

T4, yes. But still, they get Look out Sir, and a 4+ Save against Range (which should always be upgraded to 2+), Regeneration, can only be harmed by Magic Attacks, grant a Free Magic Dice, Magic Resistance 3, can take a Magic Shield (6+ AS, you say? yeh boy), that ignores Magic Missiles, and casts them back at the caster (Flickering Fire, eat your heart out). Put Gor'Rok with the Temple Guard, you have a unit which is always behind a defended Obstacle, and Stubborn on LD9. Ouch.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

spike12225 said:


> oh my god looking through new lizardmen codex has made me think about getting back into fantasy has anyne else flicked through the chedder pages yet the special characters are pretty insane and now you can put slann and preists on ancient stegadons for insane bonus's


Spike, 

I never played fantasy but after reading through that codex I am giving Lizardmen a try let alone fantasy itself. Some of the rules in the Lizardmen book are awesome. I really like how Kroxigors can be hidden in Skink Mobs lol. I think thats too funny. 

Cheers,

CHaosftw


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry vaz army book and i'm really like gor,rok e'd be awesome against my friends bret's.
What's that knights get no charge bonus? lol. I played about 7 years ago with my skaven but seeing lizards makes me want to start up again,

That's cool chaos, gw must love it to all these people going an buying there stuff.

Merged double posts - squeek


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

The Lizards definitely got a good thing going for them in this army book. Granted, some changes I would've preferred the older army book for (Charm of the Jaguar Warrior, Diadem of Power), but everything is still pretty frikkin nice.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i've decided to start them with my first purchase being 3500pts of above average painted lizards for a not so wallet busting 500bucks seems a mate of mine has some but doesn't ever use them and believes its always good to get another player i didn't even offer 500 he said if you want to test them if you like it you can have them for 500


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Go for the dodgey deal. go for it-sounds good.
oh, bretts have a special lance formation, but no-one gets charge bounses in warhammer.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol its not dodgy deal he's a mate never ripped anyone off never power games or anything like that but theres alot of stuff 20 metal temple gaurd 60 something saurus mass of skinks stegadon its all older stuff but i like metal anyways.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Charge Bonuses? Everyone gets a charge bonus - usually this is the basic Strike first (not Always Strike first, just strike first).

Defended obstacles are very hard to get over - and when you have 28+ Str 4 Attacks lead by Cold Blooded T5 Characters... Ouch.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

28? How many guys are you getting into contact Vaz? Even with 7 abreast like you normally advise, I'm only counting 17 (counting a champion and Gor-Rok in that mess.)

Remember, Temple Guard can't get spears.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

haven't they got halbards which are long reach i think vaz could be right


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

No, only Temple Guard have Halbreds, and then they can only fight in one rank. As for 28 Strength 4 Attacks, Vaz got that number by putting his Saurus with spears in a 5 across lineup. Since spears fight in two ranks, you have 8 Normals Saurus with 2 attacks a piece, your champion with 3 Attacks and Gor-Rok with 4 attacks, plus 5 more attacks if you charge. 8x2=16+3=19+4=23+5=28 Attacks. Only if you charge though, and even if you don't get the charge off, 23 Strength 4 attacks is nothing to be ashamed of. And with Gor-rok in there , if you get charged, that unit gets no Charge Bonuses, so you will still be hitting them with more Attacks at a higher Strength 95% of the time. It's one very nasty unit indeed.

And in my opinion Saurus should always be run 5 across, it's the best way to make the most use of that unit. And for putting Kroxigors back into a Skink regiment again, that was an old rule awhile back, GW changed the rule for that in 5th Edition I believe, and I'm so glad it's back. That really toughens up a Skink Regiment. They will still need some help not to get totally slaughtered in combat- :cray: toughness 2 :cray: - but they will stay around for a round or two until you can get help over to them.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

didn't they use to charge through the skinks stopping people from just killing the skinks and winning but combat res now it seems a littl daft putting them with skinks

as for the 28 attack thing i was under the impression we were talking about temple gaurd as i haven't played for 7 yrs i'm not all up to date on rules but thanks for the fill in


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Starting in 5th Edition GW changed it from putting Kroxigors in Skink Regiments, to doing away with Skink Regiments all together (unless you played a Southlands Army Variant), to allowing Kroxigors to charge through Skink Skirmishers. Now it's back to being able to put them in Skink Regiments, a change for the better in my opinion. And to be honest, it's not really that daft. It makes a Skink Regiment a whole hell of alot tougher, and a lot more hard hitting. Plus the whole regiment moves 6" normally instead of 4". 4 more inches on a charge is a huge deal. With the addition of the Kroxigors it allows you to charge ahead of your Saurus unit, actually be able to last more than a turn, and then allows you to charge the unit in the side with your Saurus. Pretty nasty combo.

Nope the 28 attacks is a Saurus unit with Spears with Gor-Rok in it on the charge. Temple Guard will still get get 16 Strength 5 Attacks on the charge though, and 11 Strength 5 Attacks normally. Not too shabby at all.


*EDIT: Crap, I just realized I'm not sure if you get +1 Attack when you charge. That's 40k, and I don't think that's the case in Fantasy. Of course I'm at work without my book around, I have to start remember to bring it with me. I'm sure Vaz or somebody will set me straight though. And if you don't get +1 Attack when you charge, how are you getting 28 Attacks Vaz? Just curious.*


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You don't get an extra attack from charging. Though lizards with the spawning of Sotek used to :grin:

EDIT: Remember as well, charging with spears lets you fight with one less rank (1 normally or 2 with High Elves :biggrin:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> You don't get an extra attack from charging. Though lizards with the spawning of Sotek used to :grin:
> 
> EDIT: Remember as well, charging with spears lets you fight with one less rank (1 normally or 2 with High Elves :biggrin:


Very good to know. I haven't really played a game since 5th ED so I'm still sorting out all the new rules in the 7th ED book. I do miss the Spawnings though, wish they would have kept them.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i got to get used to 7th i played back in maybe 3rd it was 7 years ago when a single character could win the battle by himself if he bested the other character


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

The charge bounus i was talking about was the +1 attack you get in 40k. you dont get that in fantasy. so where did vaz get those extra 5 attacks from?


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> The charge bounus i was talking about was the +1 attack you get in 40k. you dont get that in fantasy. so where did vaz get those extra 5 attacks from?


I'm not sure, been wondering that myself. The only thing I can think of his Old Blood is also in that unit, but then that's putting all your eggs in one basket so to speak. Not the best idea.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

All I know is that I have been reading the book for awhile now. It's nicely laid out and there's some nasty stuff... the Stegadon Gatling gun so to speak. What was it D6 poisoned shooting attacks... Eesssh. The new models are pretty too and I've always hated lizards to even want to buy the figs, but the new Stegadon is saweeeeett!


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Vaz was getting 28 attacks out of doing the following

14 Saurus, 7 front rank, 7 back.
Spears, both ranks get to fight.
14x2 = TA-DA! 28 attacks.

Toss in Gor-Rok and a Champ, then we're talking 31 attacks. Though, against armies with smaller bases then the Lizards (I.E. just about all of them), you'll probably only be able to pull 6 across.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

horus its 2d6 shots not d6 and saurus have 2 attacks base so remember that when you charge it thinking i got this lol


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Still slightly wrong on the ancient stegadon. It has 2 giant blowpipes that fire 2d6 attacks each for a total of 4d6 poisoned shooting attacks a turn.

Pretty nasty if you ask me, even if it is short ranged


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grik said:


> No, only Temple Guard have Halbreds, and then they can only fight in one rank. As for 28 Strength 4 Attacks, Vaz got that number by putting his Saurus with spears in a 5 across lineup. Since spears fight in two ranks, you have 8 Normals Saurus with 2 attacks a piece, your champion with 3 Attacks and Gor-Rok with 4 attacks, plus 5 more attacks if you charge. 8x2=16+3=19+4=23+5=28 Attacks. Only if you charge though, and even if you don't get the charge off, 23 Strength 4 attacks is nothing to be ashamed of. And with Gor-rok in there , if you get charged, that unit gets no Charge Bonuses, so you will still be hitting them with more Attacks at a higher Strength 95% of the time. It's one very nasty unit indeed.


Um, nice try mate , but I got my numbers by having 7 Across Saurus Warriors with Spears  2(7*2) [Ranks(Models per rank*Attacks per model)]. The big hint was Str 4 attacks - Temple Guard have Str 5 

It may have been said already, but you don't get +1 attack for the charge, you only get to strike first, and the unit Champion only gets +1 attack, not +3, although I'd love it. The characters/unit champions displace a model after all. Also, you don't get Fight in Multiple Ranks if you charge, you lose the ability to fight with one extra rank (currently, this means that Elven Spearmen have

The Lizardmen are now along with Empire and High Elven Mage/Shooty lists, the best Defensive army of the new edition, with the Slann/Tetto'eko, Double Engine of the Gods battery.

Playing with Tzeentch Magic Lists and also using a Magic High Vampire Counts list against those. Even without using any Dispel Scrolls, the Tzeentch Mages were pretty much scuppered, at least until an Irresistible Str 12 Infernal Gate ended up obliterating the Slann and the 600pts of Temple Guard he had with him, and then it became slightly easier. Vampire Counts were well and truely buggered. The Bound Spells for the Zombies were just dispelled, and the casters could still carry on Casting, thanks to the Palanquins, and the ease with which Pit of Shades got through the Vampires Defence, killing the Black Knight Uber Unit.

Having begun testing the Muster Rolls today with some mates for the Legendary Battles, having faced a Triple Slann battery in 10K Pts/A side, was massively scary - unable to harm with anything past a Magical Bolt Cannonball, and each one able to cast all their spells (thanks to the free dice)...

Put simply, they are massively difficult to beat when attacking. Against dedicated Assault Armies (all Chaos armies, Dark Elves, Bretonnia), they may swap one Priest for Gor'Rok, giving them another unit of Saurus/Kroxigor.

I don't fancy vsing them very much. They're not as top class as in they can counter anything, but they're top class against some of the strongest armies (magiccy Daemons/Vampires).


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

So I see Vaz. I don't see people run Saurus more than 5 across usually. Hence the way I came up with how you got 28 attacks. 7 across is just deadly. As for the Unit Champion getting +3 Attacks , I meant he has 3 attacks total, not +3 attacks.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i just did an under 2k list 1992 to be exact to keep out lords etc i have a 
scar vet
pirahna blade
light armour, shield\

24 saurus x5
spears champion musician standard

20 saurus x1
spears champion musician standard

thats a hero and 140 saurus

i've looked at swarming and saurus are pretty hard with 6 units should have some spare for flank attacks 
no magic defence or ranged but how bad could that be with numbers


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I'm loving the new models for the steggy and the krox. The book, well besides the editing by a elementary school kid, is good. I like the characters, they all do something different, and are characterful. Anybody notice the homage to the transformers dinobots? Grimlock, Swoop and Slag.

I like the skink units back in business, I really missed the krox in a mixed unit.


----------

